# Looking for a 2 horse trailer



## cjockey (Aug 12, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I missed your reply! I'm in Nebraska.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Why not convert the front to be your dressing room. I have a 4 horse stock and I took the center gate and had a friend weld new hangers 2 ft forward of the original gate. He added a piece to the other side so it could be locked down. I straight load the horses and they are over the axels so the trailer rides level..I added peliglass top the slats on the front part and the door. Kept my tack in there and stored my camoping gear up front.If privacy is an issue just paint the plexiglass black . And save a bunch of cash... just a thought...


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought about that. My trailer is just really ugly. And I mean really ugly. At every show I've gone to, it is the ugliest and oldest trailer there. Lol. I've delt with it for 2 years now, but there's just something not so good about showing up in a pea soup green late 70s stock trailer. I did have it re-welded around the bottom as it was starting to rust through. I'd intended to sandblast it and re-paint it, but it is so old it probably isn't worth putting the money into it.


----------



## cjockey (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, mine is in northern Cali.....


----------

